# Can anyone identify this mark?



## Cat68 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Old Wiltshire (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi Cat68,

Your piece is the base of a Gordon's Gin bottle.
 The image is of their Boars Head trade mark of which there are several varieties.

-



-
​


----------



## Csa (Mar 14, 2021)

Def looks like a Gordon’s gin “boar” mark I have several and many are crazy looking. This one is my favorite.  Second one is cool too, from a later bottle, 1949. Final one is only a base, but another variation


----------



## brent little (Mar 15, 2021)

Man you guys are good lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 15, 2021)

brent little said:


> Man you guys are good lol


And gals.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh ya  lol


----------



## Cat68 (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you for solving this mystery!


----------

